# HR24 Latest Software



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Just need to know what the latest software is for the HR24-500. I am still having issues with freezing picture when things like the Guide are pressed, as well as the AM21 OTA recording deletion issue. I see from some posts that users say that a software update helped, but I have not had any update since August. Thanks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

040D is the latest for the HR24-500


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks. Should I be concerned if neither of my units have that upgrade yet? I live in the Dallas/Ft.Worth Area.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you haven't received the latest firmware yet, you can try to force it. It won't take it unless it is supposed to though.

On the remote, press menu, parental favs and setup, system setup. You should see the firmware version. If it is not the latest, go down to reset. Select restart receiver and press the dash button on the lower left of the remote to confirm.

The lights on the DVR will shut off. As soon as they come back on, press 0-2-4-6-8 on the remote. The screen will change a couple of times then eventually come up with a search screen. It will find firmware and start downloading. If you get to step 1 of 2, you missed it, let it boot and try it again.

Let it do its thing and it will restart. Hopefully you pick up the latest run.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

raromr said:


> Just need to know what the latest software is for the HR24-500. I am still having issues with freezing picture when things like the Guide are pressed, as well as the AM21 OTA recording deletion issue. I see from some posts that users say that a software update helped, but I have not had any update since August. Thanks.


Despite all the issues, there has not been an update for the HR24-500 since August. 0x40d is the current NR for the -500's.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got 0x0412.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

This morning when I turned on my TV, both my HR24-500 had a picture, but no sound. I removed the card, unplugged both units, and after they rebooted the sound was back, with no problems what so ever.
I then look at the latest updates, and I had received 0X412 today at 2:27a.m.
Has any else experienced this?
Thanks,


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, I also got "412" on both of my "500's". Sure hope it fixes the AM-21 issues.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I have 412 too, noticed my playlist was re-sorted.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Oops, I posted this in the wrong place. Not awake yet.

Turned on my TV (with the HR24-500) about 6 AM and NO SOUND. Tried everything. Nothing worked. Finally had to RESET and now there's sound. There's something odd about the HR24 family and "sound". Glad I read the posts about the Series Manager. Mine was also messed up and had to rework a bunch of stuff. Haven't had enough coffee yet to discover what ELSE is going on ... yawn.
P.S. Got OX412 S/W today.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting that this NR for the HR24-500's seems to be going everywhere at once rather than a staggered East-to-West release. Hope it helps!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Is there a chance this is the DoD downloads without HSI connection?


----------



## JTIGHE (Jul 9, 2004)

raromr said:


> Just need to know what the latest software is for the HR24-500. I am still having issues with freezing picture when things like the Guide are pressed, as well as the AM21 OTA recording deletion issue. I see from some posts that users say that a software update helped, but I have not had any update since August. Thanks.


i called DTV to complain about the recording problems OTA and they did a download last night GOT 0x413 in the units with the OTA HR-24-500 units... In the HR-24-200 got softwase 0x412.. I will tell in about 2 days if this fixed the problems...


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

3 HR24-500 w/ AM21s, all of them lost sound and all of them parked at the same OTA channels 5-1 when I turned them on this morning. Restored the sound issues on all of them by switching channels (using up and down channel arrow instead of direct number inputs).

1 of the HR24-500 though lost the local channels from DirecTV and only shows the OTA channels. Did a refresh from the DirecTV website and lost the OTA channels (but showed DirecTV local channels). Reset OTA settings and now everything is back to normal.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Richard L Bray said:


> Yes, I also got "412" on both of my "500's". Sure hope it fixes the AM-21 issues.


Dittos


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, I got mine Downloaded!!!

Don't know what that will get me unless someone can find the Release Notes on this Puppy!!!


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh I didn't even realize I got the new software until I saw this thread and it said I got it today. 0x412. Anyone notice any changes? I noticed a few with the last update back in August but not with this one.


----------



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

Richard L Bray said:


> Yes, I also got "412" on both of my "500's". Sure hope it fixes the AM-21 issues.


It hasn't fixed mine. I got one recording last night that stopped after a minute or two and I couldn't even tune to the channel on the AM21. I've been using the AM21 to record almost everything since I got it and this has just started happening in the last few weeks.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine either - still get blank OTA recordings. Had one last night.


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, blank OTA recording for me too. Plus, since 0412 I've had two blank recordings from the satellite too on one of my two 500s. I've just done an RBR and 02468 on it since an RBR alone didn't fix it. We'll see if that fixes the blank recording issue from the satellites. The AM21 problem is another story.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tanasi said:


> Yeah, blank OTA recording for me too. Plus, since 0412 I've had two blank recordings from the satellite too on one of my two 500s. I've just done an RBR and 02468 on it since an RBR alone didn't fix it. We'll see if that fixes the blank recording issue from the satellites. The AM21 problem is another story.


Forcing a downoload (02468) is not going to do anything. You already have the most current national software.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It appears that from time to time Directv changes something in their software that doesn't allow the DVR enough time to properly lock onto the signal thereby resulting in an empty Recording Shell because no Audio or Video Packets can be transmitted as none are there.

I scheduled a Recording on a particular channel and when it started to record I turned on the TV and lo and behold there was a Blank or Dark Screen. I then tuned upwards to a different channel and then back to that channel and it came in fine.

Therefore, the problem is the DVR's Failure to Properly Lock onto or to Sync with the Channel that is being Requested (normally a Series Link Recording).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

balboadave said:


> I just got 0x0412.


I've had it for a while. Have to check the exact date, but I got an update for the 500 and 200 at the same time. Different software versions.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I got my software on Wednesday, October 6th at 3:27 A.M.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I got my software on Wednesday, October 6th at 3:27 A.M.


That sounds about right. My 500 froze up last night while watching _Criminal Minds_. Had to shut it off and turn it on and bring up the program again to get it to work. Don't think it's the 500s fault. I also recorded the playoff game last night, *only* on my 24-200 and when I looked at the playlist this morning, the game had recorded on the 200 and one of my 20-700s that have many series links on and I rarely touch, in a room that I watch TV only rarely. How that playoff game got recorded on that 20-700 is beyond me. I just checked the 20-700 and it does not show up on the Playlist. Weird.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Make sure you double check your Series Links on your HR20s and HR21s if you are on the CE as there is a problem and Series Links are not working after tonight on those units.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Make sure you double check your Series Links on your HR20s and HR21s if you are on the CE as there is a problem and Series Links are not working after tonight on those units.


Not on CE and that particular 20-700 has all of last year's shows still linked. Haven't touched that 20-700 in a long time. Not the first time I've seen this happen, tho and it always happens with that same 20-700. I see it in another HR's Playlist, as I did this morning and what happened a couple times happened again, when I clicked on it to play the recording, I got a message saying that the 20-700 had removed itself from MRV (or some such wording) and could not be accessed. I just checked that 20-700 and the playoff game is not on it's Playlist and I never deleted it.

I don't see how I can put the fault on the 20-700. How could the 20-700 see that the Playoff game was scheduled to record ONLY on my 24-200 and then record it? Could it be something in the DECA cloud? Is that even possible?

*VOS?*

Rich


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Forcing a downoload (02468) is not going to do anything. You already have the most current national software.
> 
> - Merg


It helped once before with this particular box when I was having problems with the guide data, recordings and the correct display of local channels using the AM-21 when software and RBR didn't alone didn't help. I assumed that the firmware download enjoyed having a vacated guide and thus fixed whatever corruption was there. Maybe not. You appear to believe yourself to be an expert. What do you think it was then?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Not on CE and that particular 20-700 has all of last year's shows still linked. Haven't touched that 20-700 in a long time. Not the first time I've seen this happen, tho and it always happens with that same 20-700. I see it in another HR's Playlist, as I did this morning and what happened a couple times happened again, when I clicked on it to play the recording, I got a message saying that the 20-700 had removed itself from MRV (or some such wording) and could not be accessed. I just checked that 20-700 and the playoff game is not on it's Playlist and I never deleted it.
> 
> I don't see how I can put the fault on the 20-700. How could the 20-700 see that the Playoff game was scheduled to record ONLY on my 24-200 and then record it? Could it be something in the DECA cloud? Is that even possible?
> 
> ...


Do you have an auto record for Yankees games? Maybe the guide data said Texas @ TB or New York @ Minn?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Do you have an auto record for Yankees games? Maybe the guide data said Texas @ TB or New York @ Minn?


Don't auto-record anything. By this time in the season I'm not using the Record functions much at all. Football games and baseball games, but I do them thru the Guide.

This isn't the first time this has happened. My wife uses a 21-700 and records kid's shows for our granddaughter. That same 20-700 has recorded some of those kid's shows at the same time the 21-700 recorded them. I asked my wife if she was using that 20-700 and she hasn't touched it. No SLs for kid's shows on the 20-700.

It's really strange to look at a Playlist and see things that you know weren't scheduled to record. And it's always the same 20-700.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tanasi said:


> It helped once before with this particular box when I was having problems with the guide data, recordings and the correct display of local channels using the AM-21 when software and RBR didn't alone didn't help. I assumed that the firmware download enjoyed having a vacated guide and thus fixed whatever corruption was there. Maybe not. You appear to believe yourself to be an expert. What do you think it was then?


I gotta agree with *Merg*. I've tried that forced download for a lot of different issues and it's never helped. That's just me. I'd be interested to hear from members who have actually benefited from the forced download. It's kinda neat being able to do it, but... 

Rich


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I gotta agree with *Merg*. I've tried that forced download for a lot of different issues and it's never helped. That's just me. I'd be interested to hear from members who have actually benefited from the forced download. It's kinda neat being able to do it, but...
> 
> Rich


I'll let you know if I have any more troubles other than the AM-21 mess. Interestingly, I have another HR24-500 on the shelf above it and have had no missed satellite recordings or problems with it so far other than the AM-21 blanks. Strange how two boxes from the same manufacturer bought at the same time behave differently. Yes, it is neat to be able to do the forced downloads. I also wondered about the downloads being corrupted by something in the box, still, I don't know anything for certain, which is why I usually try to refrain from making absolute or certain statements. No expert here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tanasi said:


> I'll let you know if I have any more troubles other than the AM-21 mess. Interestingly, I have another HR24-500 on the shelf above it and have had no missed satellite recordings or problems with it so far other than the AM-21 blanks. Strange how two boxes from the same manufacturer bought at the same time behave differently.


Sadly, it's not strange at all. Kinda the norm. Actually becomes interesting after a while. I've got a lot of 20-700s and some do things that the others don't. Makes me wonder how all those folks who don't know about these forums cope with them.



> Yes, it is neat to be able to do the forced downloads. I also wondered about the downloads being corrupted by something in the box, still, I don't know anything for certain, which is why I usually try to refrain from making absolute or certain statements. No expert here.


I think if the National Releases were being corrupted by the boxes the forced downloads would do some good. Don't see any replies to my question yet, makes me think they don't do any good. As I said, I've never forced a download that has solved a problem. Gave up on doing that.

Lotsa folks on the forum make statements that sound as if they have a certain expertize. Usually just the way they write. I know it can be annoying when you're frustrated, but when one of them gives you the answer to the question you've asked, it's usually because they've gone thru the same thing.

Oddly, *The Merg* is one person who usually gives good, logical answers because he seems to research his answers more than most. I know I trust his answers, I know he does his homework.

Rich


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

Since I did this late Monday night I haven't had anymore blank recordings. If I do, I'll say so. Still, that doesn't mean what I did solved the problem but it seems to have worked for me twice now with this one box when menu, RBR restarts and power cycle restarts didn't help. This particular box usually behaves a bit flaky after receiving downloads. I don't know why.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tanasi said:


> Since I did this late Monday night I haven't had anymore blank recordings. If I do, I'll say so. Still, that doesn't mean what I did solved the problem but it seems to have worked for me twice now with this one box when menu, RBR restarts and power cycle restarts didn't help. This particular box usually behaves a bit flaky after receiving downloads. I don't know why.


The only time I've ever gotten blank recordings was when my dish was constantly being aligned in the Spring of '08. I think blanks are a product of the system (the dish to the HR). I had it happen at the same time on a couple of HRs, that tells me that the HRs aren't at fault. At least in that instance.

I just checked this thread, what model of HR do you have? HR2X-XXX?

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tanasi said:


> It helped once before with this particular box when I was having problems with the guide data, recordings and the correct display of local channels using the AM-21 when software and RBR didn't alone didn't help. I assumed that the firmware download enjoyed having a vacated guide and thus fixed whatever corruption was there. Maybe not. You appear to believe yourself to be an expert. What do you think it was then?


When you attempt to force a download and already have the most recent software, it will not do anything. The ability to force a download is for techs when they install a new box as the box might not have the most recent software.

In your case, this is my guess, you performed a reset and when the receiver came back up, the issue was not resolved. So you reset the box again and performed the force download. When the receiver came back up, the issue was resolved. In reality, what happens there is that you are most likely resetting the box twice within 30 minutes. When you do that, it flushes the Guide and has to download it again. This also causes the ToDo List to be rebuilt.

- Merg


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

rich584 said:


> The only time I've ever gotten blank recordings was when my dish was constantly being aligned in the Spring of '08. I think blanks are a product of the system (the dish to the HR). I had it happen at the same time on a couple of HRs, that tells me that the HRs aren't at fault. At least in that instance.
> 
> I just checked this thread, what model of HR do you have? HR2X-XXX?
> 
> Rich


I have two HR24-500s lease/purchased from Overstock.com which replaced two HR23s because of their thick syrupy performance. They sit on an open audio shelving unit, one above the other. The top one has never had any problems except for the AM-21 blank recording issue. The bottom one has had several problems. It behaves oddly after firmware updates and is usually frozen after them but not always. After 0412 downloaded it started missing satellite recordings just like the AM-21 blanks even after menu and RBR restarts. My 99 and 103 strengths are 95 or 96 across the board since I tweaked the alignment a couple of weeks ago and replaced a faulty WB68 with a spare after it failed completely. I think it finally roasted after years in the hot southern sun. The 101/110/119 readings are similar. The bottom unit occasionally locks up after protracted use of a remote also, both the RC65 and the Harmony One. It is also the one set to AV1 using the remote 00003 setting. Eventually I may have to resort to erasing everything and starting from scratch but so far I have had no more blank keep/delete recordings since I reloaded 0412 after the last RBR. Watch it, I'll have one tonight!

If there was an issue thread for 0412 HR24-500 I would have posted there but pot luck seems to be the norm for this unit...... RedHeadedStepchild?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you checked the temperature settings on the 2 DVRs to see if there was a difference???


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

richierich said:


> Have you checked the temperature settings on the 2 DVRs to see if there was a difference???


Yes, the temps average about 102 degrees for both. I have a couple of USB 80mm fans connected to a powered USB hub blowing warm air outward from the side of the HR24s which sit atop the AM-21s. The fans are left over from my old HR20-700s which tended to run a bit hot. I figure a little outward air movement can't hurt.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

Haven't seen any blank OTA recordings with 0412!.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

paco1986 said:


> Haven't seen any blank OTA recordings with 0412!.


What model HR24? With my HR24-500's whenever there are two concurrent AM21/ATSC recordings one of them will fail almost 100% of the time with the keep/delete popup as soon as I play it locally or the no data packets received error via MRV.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

RAD said:


> What model HR24? With my HR24-500's whenever there are two concurrent AM21/ATSC recordings one of them will fail almost 100% of the time with the keep/delete popup as soon as I play it locally or the no data packets received error via MRV.


I have the HR24-500. Haven't tested with two concurrent OTA recordings though.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

paco1986 said:


> I have the HR24-500. Haven't tested with two concurrent OTA recordings though.


Try that, when I have only one it's OK, do two concurrent and one usually fails.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tanasi said:


> I have two HR24-500s lease/purchased from Overstock.com which replaced two HR23s because of their thick syrupy performance. They sit on an open audio shelving unit, one above the other. The top one has never had any problems except for the AM-21 blank recording issue. The bottom one has had several problems. It behaves oddly after firmware updates and is usually frozen after them but not always. After 0412 downloaded it started missing satellite recordings just like the AM-21 blanks even after menu and RBR restarts. My 99 and 103 strengths are 95 or 96 across the board since I tweaked the alignment a couple of weeks ago and replaced a faulty WB68 with a spare after it failed completely. I think it finally roasted after years in the hot southern sun. The 101/110/119 readings are similar. The bottom unit occasionally locks up after protracted use of a remote also, both the RC65 and the Harmony One. It is also the one set to AV1 using the remote 00003 setting. Eventually I may have to resort to erasing everything and starting from scratch but so far I have had no more blank keep/delete recordings since I reloaded 0412 after the last RBR. Watch it, I'll have one tonight!
> 
> If there was an issue thread for 0412 HR24-500 I would have posted there but pot luck seems to be the norm for this unit...... RedHeadedStepchild?


Have you tried switching the two 500s? Put the one on the bottom on the top and connect it to the top 500's cabling and connect the top 500's cabling to the one on the bottom? See if the problem follows the HR. If it does, you might have a bad HR. If it doesn't there is a problem with the cabling.

But wait until you have another blank. You might have cleared up the problem by flushing out the Guide data if you rebooted the problem 500 twice within 30 minutes.

Rich


----------

